# transférer le son seul sur son ATV3



## xrognia (3 Mai 2013)

bonjour tous le monde ! 

je revient encore une fois a vous oh , grand maitres de la pomme pour vous demander conseil . j'ai une apple TV 3 et il faut quand même avouer que sa marche sacrément bien ! mon  "problème" est que je voudrais juste envoyer le son de mon ordi . explication: je suis sous snow léo , j'utilise airparrot pour le stream d'écran , Beamer pour les films ( que je conseil d'ailleurs) mais je voudrais juste envoyer le son de mon ordi pour ne pas surcharger mon debit , par son j'entend , tous ce qui sort de ma carte son quoi , musique hors itunes et youtube , autres logiciels , jeux .. ect ! 
voila j'espere que vous avec une petite solution pour moi ! 
merci a tous et bonne journée !


----------



## rltw (3 Juillet 2013)

Normalement si tu vas dans Preferences > Son , tu peux choisir ta sortie son (soit tes hauts-parleurs interne, soit ton Apple TV)

Alex


----------

